# Name the Cat



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

kinda goofy, but what name would you give (if you had one), or have you given your Cat? 
I'll start with mine:

Gory


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine was called Trixie Belle.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

If I had a cat, I would name it Fourpaws. It's the name of a cat from one of my favorite books.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I named my dog "Ganon" but that's a dog.

Hmm a fun cat name (all my cats names have been boring). Perhaps "Tiddlypeep"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mother of All Cats


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ it is better than mine. Mine's just a copout for lazy people. But it has its own coolness.


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

I named my cat 'Relena' (RIP) after a character from my favorite anime show 'Gundam Wing'. I tried to name her Aries but my religious family freaked.

Now I foster cats and I'm able to name them. One cat was obese so I named him 'Butters'. Another was all black but had ears that were WAY too big for the rest of his body, so I named him 'Bruce' or 'Batman' after Bruce Wayne. Then there was a orange tabby kitten my sister, who was visiting from out of state, named Ty Johnson or T.J. 

The last batch of foster cats was a mother cat and her 4 kittens. I named the mother cat 'Foxxy Momma' because she had a orange coat and a really long tail like a foxes. Her daughter was pure white and liked to get into trouble, so she was named 'Pakak' (puh-k-uh-k) which is Inupiat for "One who gets into everything". Her brother, who was also pure white, was named Sam because he just looked so damn pitiable. The other 2 brothers were orange tabbies like their mom and were named Kirk and Fonz. Kirk reminded me of Chris Pine for some reason. Fonz was the biggest and acted like he owned the place.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Catticus Finch.

Or Fedora.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I used to have a cat named "Claudrick VonFurbollus Rex" aka King of the Furballs aka Claud.

I also used to know a cat named Dammit


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I knew a cat named Kublai Khan. He would peek at people from around doorways, and then pounce on them. it would've been okay had he not been gi-normous. He was bigger than a beagle.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Winkle (as in RIP Van Winkle: he used to sleep for 23.99 hours a day)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ohhh we had a cat when I was very young named "peewee"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ohhh we had a cat when I was very young named "peewee"


OMG, when I was tiny we had a cat named Piddlequick!!! I wonder if Peewee and Piddlequick had something in common...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> OMG, when I was tiny we had a cat named Piddlequick!!! I wonder if Peewee and Piddlequick had something in common...


I'm sure the local flora appreciated their company xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I'm sure the local flora appreciated their company xD


But the carpets did not


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You should see my carpet 

*shakes fist at avatar* :wife


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Fufu


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kiwismile said:


> I would name it Fourpaws.


yes!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

As a child I had a cat named Cinderellaloolabelle.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lizzie. Best cat ever.
Casper is just being a ***** to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stoney (he was Siamese, best cat ever)


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Spooky (R.I.P.)


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Whiskers, or Nugget if it has weight issues.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Harvey.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pixie


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Tails

(after sonic hehe)


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I never had a cat but if i did i would name him socks


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Misifus


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a basset named Godfrey. I guess it could work for a cat too.

when do we find out what the actual name is?


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

inna sense said:


> yes!


Do you know it too? Or just like the name?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

snuggles


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

If I had one, I would name him/her Lil' Dookie McSwollensfoot.

Haha! I may be kidding, but that is what came to the top of my head.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

an old buddy that went missing was Gashlycrumb (name from Edward Gorey tales). [wow, I need to install my Photoshop; that's a big image! but look at him!]


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

kiki


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kiwismile said:


> Do you know it too? Or just like the name?


i havent read the book...i just find that name very cute and it would be perfect for a cat  ...aw, what the hell...it would be purrrrfect :boogie


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

My cat's name is "Tiger". I named him that because he has big paws and because he has a little orange in his face.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pignose (Piggy)

R.I.P.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I think cat's don't respond to human names, so i usually just make high S sounds, they automatically listen to it. I would call it SSs.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

neurotic1 said:


> I think cat's don't respond to human names, so i usually just make high S sounds, they automatically listen to it. I would call it SSs.


How interesting.

Besides my cat Trixie Belle who recently died, the cats I had when I was a child were called -

Marmalade - tortoiseshell cat

Ginger - a ginger :roll

Cuddles - fluffy ginger


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's all the cats I've ever had... (I currently have about 14 :blank):

1. Screamer
2. Toonces
3. Sybil
4. Gypsy
5. Cairo
6. Moses Naness 
7. Shiloh
8. Milo
9. Minnie O-She-She
10. Oskar Schindler
11. Stewart
12. Tidbit Nubbins
13. Stubby Puppet
14. Silky
15. Oliver "Ollie" McCrinkles
16. Mr. Grumbles
17. Bucky
18. Coby Noby
19. Maggie May
20. Gemma
21. Special Kitty
22. Marie Tiny Toots
23. Willy
24. Charlie
25. Stanley
26. Clarissa Beauty
27. P.V.
28. Papi
29. Crow
30. Molly
31. Tootsie Boots
32. Robbie


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

cmr said:


> Here's all the cats I've ever had... (I currently have about 14 :blank):












:b

Just kidding. My aunt used to be a vet and at one time she had 3 dogs, 15 cats, and 4 ferrets. Now, she only has 3 dogs (not the same ones, they passed away several years ago).


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

kit-kat (like the candy bar)


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

My cats name is Yoda aka Poohead aka Poo-for-brains.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

don't the cats in your life have so many nicknames? mine have.
my favorite is Audrey aka Oddie aka Stinkbat (he would step in his own poo as a baby when using the litter box, and he was all black with a bat face)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Stevep27 said:


> My cats name is Yoda aka Poohead aka Poo-for-brains.





Noir6 said:


> don't the cats in your life have so many nicknames? mine have.
> my favorite is Audrey aka Oddie aka Stinkbat (he would step in his own poo as a baby when using the litter box, and he was all black with a bat face)


Amazingly, just saying 'puss-puss' got all my cats to come running for their dinner. 
Names were for my benefit I think.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Claws.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

D11 said:


> How interesting.
> 
> Besides my cat Trixie Belle who recently died, the cats I had when I was a child were called -
> 
> ...


well it's purely physiological you see, they hunt small rodents, and mice have really high voices, the cat will assume its something like a mouse. their ears are made for it also.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

djr86 said:


> kit-kat (like the candy bar)


Great idea! :lol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Jnmcda0 said:


> :b
> 
> Just kidding. My aunt used to be a vet and at one time she had 3 dogs, 15 cats, and 4 ferrets. Now, she only has 3 dogs (not the same ones, they passed away several years ago).


:haha

I better not ever turn into that! :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ernie or Louis.

Or, if it was a grumpy black cat, Severus. Good lord I am a dork.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gone, selected because I hate cats.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Merlin
Cleo 
Maggie 
Martha 
Paula


----------

